# Some Ideas For A "doing A Silver" Badge. Please Add.



## TylerD (16/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

Too good - I was laughing out loud
My wife came to look what I was doing
She thought I was checking out women on the computer !!! 

Then I showed her the couch and the Silver Medal.

Fabulous @TylerD!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Hilarious, well done, Sir. Have speculated, but now I know for a fact - @Silver is never going to live this one down. A legend in the making.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (16/4/14)

The silver couch is epic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Wonder if we should not ask @Gizmo to make a Silver medal for us. Of course we need to set strict requirements for earning that medal. And the best person to ask for such requirements is @Silver himself? You see what you have started @johan and @TylerD!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

Love it @TylerD!


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

So now we get the hi ho Silver horse element into this as well?

*gets some popcorn and sits back to see where this is going*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Love the Silver Horsey! Hi Ho indeed! And I would certainly do a Silver in the first post!


----------



## TylerD (16/4/14)

Silver buzz


Silver surfer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

@TylerD that last pic dude! Word's fail me...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Hi Ho Silver away!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Silver buzz
> View attachment 4077
> 
> Silver surfer
> ...



Hahahahhaahaha! Those last two are absolute winners! How the duck did you get that? What did you have to google? Hahaha!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

Ooh, that reminds me. Need to add Silver to the Vapetionary


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

"Sy doen n Silver"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/14)

You guys are epic. I am blushing.

Will think of the requirements for earning a Silver Medal. 

Your photos are just too funny given the history and the context

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Hi Ho Silver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 4083


Now your wife will have reason to be suspicious, @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Ok I have given it some thought, the requirements for earning the "Silver" medal are simple. 

- You have to suffer a nic overdose and feel dizzy, nauseous and break out into a sweat. 
- From this, you have to be forced to lie down on a bed or couch in a horizontal position
- The symptoms have to last at least 30 minutes
- Importantly, this all has to happen in the presence of at least three other Ecigssa members that have to witness the event. 

I have assessed the photos posted for the medal picture. For me it was a toss up between @TylerD 's silver couch and the Silver horse posted by @Reinvanhardt (his second photo in his post above). Thank you all. 

Make no mistake, the Silver medal is not something one should aim for. It is just a small consolation for those who are unfortunate to suffer what I did on that fateful vapemeet at Alibi.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Just to clarify, would horizontal position include the fetal position while softly crying to yourself? Just asking 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

What everyone looks like doing a Silver!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

i love this one @Hein510 hahaha, i would love a badge like it hahaha


----------



## ET (14/5/14)

honestly i don't think there should be some kind of award for overdosing yourself on a toxic substance. bandying the term around the forum is ok but this is just my 2 cents

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

denizenx said:


> honestly i don't think there should be some kind of award for overdosing yourself on a toxic substance. bandying the term around the forum is ok but this is just my 2 cents


That is very reasonable, but I do not think anyone was really serious about such an award. This thread probably part of the "bandying around"?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (14/5/14)

i vote for @TylerD pictures of those silver dudes lying on the couches.... it comes very close to the actual event. i was there to see it  ....and I will never forget that

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (14/5/14)

Tom said:


> i vote for @TylerD pictures of those silver dudes lying on the couches.... it comes very close to the actual event. i was there to see it  ....and I will never forget that
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk



In that case you should be fined for not taking video footage and/or pics....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/14)

Lol @Tom 

This is so funny for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

denizenx said:


> honestly i don't think there should be some kind of award for overdosing yourself on a toxic substance. bandying the term around the forum is ok but this is just my 2 cents



I hear you. Anyone whose experienced a Silver will know, and to those who aren't sure, it's a thoroughly unpleasant experience that can creep up on you unawares. I fell in that trap head first and was about quarter to dead for 20 minutes. Seriously, couldn't move, struggled to breath, very nauseous. At least the lesson is learnt, I have that in the back of my mind now when getting carried away with 18mg lung inhales. 

All in good fun though! Hahaha! Seriously guys you've got to try this! *(just kidding)*. I love the Silver banter on the forum though and I guess most folks will push their nic tolerance levels at some stage as resistance is borderline impossible with that perfect 10/10 setup

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/5/14)

I have a nice photo of silver I will modify into a badge


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I hear you. Anyone whose experienced a Silver will know, and to those who aren't sure, it's a thoroughly unpleasant experience that can creep up on you unawares. I fell in that trap head first and was about quarter to dead for 20 minutes. Seriously, couldn't move, struggled to breath, very nauseous. At least the lesson is learnt, I have that in the back of my mind now when getting carried away with 18mg lung inhales.
> 
> All in good fun though! Hahaha! Seriously guys you've got to try this! *(just kidding)*. I love the Silver banter on the forum though and I guess most folks will push their nic tolerance levels at some stage as resistance is borderline impossible with that perfect 10/10 setup


i get nauseous and weak once at least every second day... i think im already pushing the boundaries - especially when im on my recliner at night with my laptop on my lap browsing this forum and watching vape vids....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

